# 2010 ec90 aero wheelset



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

is the (10sp) shimano cassette body on the 2010 ec90 aero wheel able to accept ultegra 6700 11-26 cassette and is this wheelset better than the zipp 404?


----------



## nick kitchen (May 5, 2009)

yes and yes


----------



## absolutsooner (Feb 26, 2009)

I was looking online and noticed that there were two hubs available, the R4SL and R4. Which one will fit Ultegra 6700?


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Both R4 and R4SL hubs are compatible with 6700 cassettes. One of the many cassette bodies for the R4SL hub is DuraAce specific, Ultegra cassettes will not fit well on this cassette body. 
If you need a different cassette body please call the service center at 877-835-6629


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can you verify that the r4sl shimano hub is compatible with the 6700 cassette? The pdf doc is predated prior to the 6700. Your last statement is confusing. 

I bought the EA 90 SLX with the shimano hub. I initially couldnt fit the 6700 cassette until the shop was able to help me out and fit it. Im concerned because I could get random clicks when I pedal only with this wheel when I tried it with two of my frames (Cinelli Xperience and SWorks SL3)

Thanks


----------



## johnbrain (Jun 23, 2010)

*A little confusing*



Easton said:


> Both R4 and R4SL hubs are compatible with 6700 cassettes. One of the many cassette bodies for the R4SL hub is DuraAce specific, Ultegra cassettes will not fit well on this cassette body.
> If you need a different cassette body please call the service center at 800-347-3901 x5177


Please read the spot on post below. The compatibility chart certainly predates Ultegra 6700 which is trickle down DuraAce technology and I assume design.

Specifically which R4SL hub would be compatible with Ultegra 6700. At face value it seems the Dura-Ace would but I'm no expert. I am getting the EC90 SL Clinchers and I am pretty certain they'll arrive stock with the R4SL Dura Ace freehub.


----------

